# how Wide??



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am just wondering how wide of a tire i can go if I roll or cut the fenders. And also looking for ball park price range to do it?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

If you cut you can go as wide as you want. Mini tubs are also an option to keep things in proportion visually. Rolling will limit you width, but only if you go super wide. Anything major will require adapter plates. Not a cheap undertaking, be advised...


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

PDQ GTO said:


> If you cut you can go as wide as you want. Mini tubs are also an option to keep things in proportion visually. Rolling will limit you width, but only if you go super wide. Anything major will require adapter plates. Not a cheap undertaking, be advised...



I think he's talking about cutting the same lip that would otherwise be rolled, not hacking out a huge hole in the fender or tearing up the inside of the wheel well.

275 is the most common larger width that will fit with rolling or cutting.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

buddy of mine has a minitub and 345s


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Tri-Power said:


> buddy of mine has a minitub and 345s


Man - that's too sick...Whole new look with that set-up. New issue; exhaust clearance...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

if you go with a high offset rim, say 50 something in the rear, you should be in great shape with a 275 with out the cut/rolled fender sitting on the tire.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> I am just wondering how wide of a tire i can go if I roll or cut the fenders. And also looking for ball park price range to do it?


The owner of the speed shop I use just intalled a set of 305s on the rear of his 04 GTO. It looks wild. He just did the normal trimming of the rear fenders. His rear wheels are 18s X 9 1/2 wide


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

305s have to be a real squeeze. i have 285s with a dropped suspension and there is MAYBE a 1/4" on the outside and 1/2" on the inside. 305s are about 3/4" wider. to the OP you can rent the roller pretty cheap. i rolled mine in about a half an hour. depending on the offset of the wheels, rolling can get you to the 275-285s fairly easy. depending on the cradle alignment in the rear you may need to bang the inner fender a little with a BFH


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

BFH :lol: Big f-ing Hammer wright?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tri-Power said:


> buddy of mine has a minitub and 345s


That looks good enough to eat!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That's one mean looking Goat.


----------



## lostkhan (Dec 25, 2008)

345s haan, i wonder whats he running in front, Unless he only uses these on drags and not streets


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I trimmed my fender lip. My rear wheels are 19" x 9.5" with a 48mm offset (stock offset was 45mm). I had 3mm shaved off for around $30 a wheel. The tires are BFG KDW 2s. There is less than 1/4" clearance on the outside of the wheel. Not sure how much clearance is on the inside. There are quite a few guys running the 10" wide CCW wheels with 285/30s with no problems. I think the offset is around +52mm. Different brand of tires will vary in section width so one may not work when the other one will.


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> 305s have to be a real squeeze. i have 285s with a dropped suspension and there is MAYBE a 1/4" on the outside and 1/2" on the inside. 305s are about 3/4" wider. to the OP you can rent the roller pretty cheap. i rolled mine in about a half an hour. depending on the offset of the wheels, rolling can get you to the 275-285s fairly easy. depending on the cradle alignment in the rear you may need to bang the inner fender a little with a BFH



Just out of curiosity, are those tire sizes going on a factory style wheel or is that aftermarket with wider wheels?


----------

